# new private ivf clinic opens near Edinburgh



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

thought this might be of interest

http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/7053/Demand-for-fertility-treatment-is.6172027.jp

cc


----------



## the_gruffalo (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link to the Scotsman, I had a look at the clinics website and it seems to be run by Dr Thong from ERI and the embryologist is from ARGC so I think I might give them a call.

Thanks again!

Gill xx


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Gill, 

Yes Dr Thong is still mainly at the eri but consulting part-time at Shawfair park
I believe there are also some staff from eri that are moving in too - the counsellor and at least 1 nurse 

cc


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

does anyone know if this place does DE treatment? had a look but it doesn't say anything, that is if i am on the correct web site.
Spire healthcare?
thanks


----------



## the_gruffalo (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Matti,

Yes it is the Spire website (also called IVF Scotland I think).  I tried to call several times on Monday but just got an answering machine message.  Like you I'm at GCRM- sorry you have been unsuccessful there too   .  I think the Edinburgh Clinic is so new that they're not fully up and running yet, but might be worth calling them to see what they say.

Good luck,

Gill xx


----------

